# Rough Collie breeders(Gentry?)



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone know this rough collie, or about a good rough collie breeder with healthy dogs?

http://www.gentryscollies.com/ivan.htm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does or did PG breed or show rough collies? I don't know why she comes to mind.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If I remember right, Laura has a smooth..... don't know about her breeding. Ivan is a gorgeous dog. I was raised with rough collies and LOVE them.... I'd really like to have another... in addition to goldens and springers of course.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Anyone know this rough collie, or about a good rough collie breeder with healthy dogs?
> 
> http://www.gentryscollies.com/ivan.htm


Gentry is a well known and highly respected Collie kennel.

I have a champion Smooth male, and my friend, Marie Hoope (Montague Kennel) breeds both Smooths and Roughs (both can be produced in a single litter), which I have handled for her for several years.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

PG, what 3 breeders would you first look at for a rough collie?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> PG, what 3 breeders would you first look at for a rough collie?


Are you looking to show or for a pet?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

To do obedience, for sure. . . mental/physical soundness most important. . .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be interested in knowing that too.... for a pet.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's funny how much I've learned from this forum. Now, with dogs, my eye will always be looking to learn about/live with nice type, even though I'll probably never try to finish a conformation champion. Type/style is on my radar now permanently,lol.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

For Roughs I like Tartanside, Deep River, and Twin Acres - I love the dog from all three.

For Smooths, Kirkhaven and Bo Dandy.

Truthfully, I'd be more inclined to look at a Smooth for any kind of performance/obedience.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've only had goldens (literally from birth) and never lived with another breed, except a roommate with a Chessie. There's a rough collie named Truman in Tally's Rally Advanced group who is like a fairy tale dog, BUT he's bloated twice and has his stomach tacked. Are collies generally healthier than goldies?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know nothing about Collies, but do remember that it is a breed that is mentioned about not being able to handle certain types of common drugs that other breeds are fine with.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you, PG. I looked at all three sites- gorgeous. I wonder if Tartan is still breeding? What is ROM?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thank you, PG. I looked at all three sites- gorgeous. I wonder if Tartan is still breeding? What is ROM?


Register of Merit, much like the GRCA's Outstanding Sire and Outstanding Dam program.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The Register of Merit system was introduced by the Collie Club of America to honor the lifetime producing achievements of sires and dams that have produced an extraordinary number of champions. R.O.M. sires must have produced at least twenty champions, while R.O.M. dams must produce at least seven. 
 R.O.M.P. titles are conferred upon sires and dams that produce an outstanding number of offspring who can compete successfully in performance events and earn titles accordingly.​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are collies mainly health dogs, aside from the infamous eye issues? I know they have some sensitivities to medications and maybe more worries about bloat than a golden, but what about cancer and dysplasias? Are they prone to specific ailments?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My dogs boarded last week with a friend who raises collies ( http://www.thorndalecollies.com/ )

She has two litters on the ground right now, and they are adorable! She has both rough and smooth collies. I don't remember anything out of the ordinary, although they do also test for VwD. When I picked the dogs up, we did have a discussion about puppy buyers and breed specific issues. Vickie did mention the collie sensitivity to certain medications and the importance of interviewing veterinarians ahead of time to make sure they were fully aware of this.

I have always liked the merle smooths


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Linda is right - drug sensitivity in Collies, most commonly to ivermectin and loperamide (Immodium) is a concern. It has been found to be due to a gene mutation, which there is now a test for. In addition to this, and testing for Von Willebrands, Collie Eye, PRA, Collie Nose (nasal solar dermatitis - a form of lupus), and hip dysplasia are the problems that good breeders are working to eliminate. It should be noted that some health issues are related to color, particularly in merles when you start dealing with dilutes/double dilutes - all somewhat confusing and complicated.


----------

